
RTX 3080: It Never Was in Stock - jayflux
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iujhh9/rtx_3080_it_never_was_in_stock/
======
bobobob420
Rumors of bad samsung yields, fake low stock to increase MSRP of cards, Nvidia
providing 50-100 dollar rebate to AIB's for cards sold in September, super
expensive cooling solutions for FE...I can't admit I was around for previous
GPU releases but jeez.. Hopefully AMD has good stock because I know they are
going to kill it on efficiency and price and I would rather loose 5-7 percent
of fps attainable than give money to Jensen's annoying marketing over hype.

------
piefayth
The lack of transparency here has been awful as a consumer. Not only did the
first wave of cards sell out between refreshes, but Nvidia failed to inform us
that they would continually restock the site throughout the day.

I managed to snag myself a FE card, but dozens of friends and coworkers were
not so lucky. There are relatively simple solutions like a preorder queue or
allowing backstock orders that are fulfilled sequentially, but it doesn’t seem
like Nvidia is concerned at all with the customer experience; they know they
aren’t losing customers as long as they continue to provide best in class
performance.

~~~
sundvor
I have no idea why this sale wasn't locked down to existing customers with
long standing history only.

------
Snowbirth
links i've been watching & set to notify

[https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-graphics-
card-n...](https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-graphics-card-now-
available-699-us-where-to-buy/)

[https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1593650-REG/asus_tuf_...](https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1593650-REG/asus_tuf_rtx3080_o10g_gaming_tuf_gaming_geforce_rtx.html)

------
kimjongtrill
What is the big deal with waiting a little bit?

~~~
0xfaded
It's unlikely FE cards will become more available. Unlike previous
generations, the FE is both likely superior to the AIB models and being sold
for less. This created insatiable demand which many suspect Nvidia would
rather not fulfill. Instead, the rumor is the FE cards were underpriced for
marketing reasons while pushing buyers to the higher margin AIB cards.

~~~
sundvor
Agreed. On a 1080TI, I'm 100% turned off by this launch. Waiting to see what
AMD will bring, and/or if things shape up by around then.

